# Cutting edge angle



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Due to the pieced together nature of my plow I am not sure that it is set up right. Looking through the pictures on this site of other plows mine looked to be leaning back too far. Tonight I tipped it forward using a 1/8x2" piece of flat bar bolted between the a-frame and the back of the blade (where it rides). Before the cutting edge was at a 55 degree angle and now it is at a 70 degree angle. It seems to cut a quite a bit better than before although that could be due to the way that the edge was wore and now it is riding on the sharp part. It also seems to back drag much better rather than leaving so much. My question is does anyone know what the angle on the cutting edge is suppose to be? Maybe someone with an magnetic angle finder and a Meyer or Western straight blade could check it for me. Once again thanks for any help....


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone.....


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I sent Western a e-mail...no reply. I sent a e-mail to Meyer..no reply. No one on here knows either????? I guess I will have to hit the streets with my little angle finder and flag down a passing plow truck.


----------



## Rainman (Dec 10, 2003)

I have fabricated my own plow and have asked this question before and couldn't get a reply on the subject. Finally took a piece of cardboard and found myself a truck with the plow in the lowered position. Placed cardboard against side of plow and drew a line along the side of the cutting blade. I am not sure what angle it is set at but I also had mine leaning back to far.
This made a big difference when back dragging. Hope you can find a truck like I did. Good luck!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Angles vary a LOT on different plow types and different manufacturers.

There is no "set standard".


----------



## maintenanceman (Jan 18, 2003)

My Meyers plow I set my cutting edge by keeping the top and bottom ends of the moly board straight up and down. I don't worry about the angle of the cutting edge as much as making sure that the blade is 90 degrees perpendicular to the ground. I find that if the blade leans back towards the truck, the trip action of the blade is effected (ie. the blade doesn't flip as easy as it should). Also, I don't use the cutting edge that Meyers sells, instead I opted for a shortened gradder blade. I find it lasts longer and the edge is sharppened with an angle already.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I got a reply from Western today. There standard series are at 70 degrees and there pro series are at 60 degrees. With this information and from trying my blade out at 70 degrees I guess it is about right. If I put the top and bottom of the board even at 90 degrees the cutting edge is at about 60 degrees but the extra 10 forward seems to keep the snow flowing forward better rather than ending up on my hood. Thanks for the replies and keep on plowing......


----------



## Rainman (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for that Information. It may come in handy one day.
It's to bad we don't have any snow to speak of around here at the moment. Like you said ...keep on plowing!


----------

